# Große Seerosen



## Artur (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir dieses Jahr zwei Seerosen im Gartencenter gekauft. Die Blüten sind noch nicht draußen nur ganz viele Blätter. Was mich beunruihgt ist die relativ kleine größe der Blätter. 

Gibt es Seerosen mit Blätter die ca. einen halben Meter durchmesser haben? Winterhart sollte sie auch sein.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Hi Artur,

wie groß sind denn die Blätter und welche Sorte hast Du ? Unter Wasser sind auch noch keine kleinen Knospen sichtbar ? Gedüngt mit Kegel hast Du auch ?


Als ich in meiner Kindheit in Tschechien war, sah ich vor einer Berghöhle solche Riesen Blätter - es müsste also auch winterharte Riesenteile geben,  wie die heißen könnten.

PS, hab hier noch eine gefunden Seerose am 23.07.2008 in Wilhelma/Stuttgart (größte Seerosenart der Welt, Blätter tragen 70 kg Gewicht

da kann man dann echt übers Wasser laufen


----------



## tolldiving (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Hallo Artur,


soweit mir bekannt sind das tropische Sorten, die in unseren Breitengraden nicht wachsen.

Eine gute Alternative ist die Sorte Pöstlingsberg, Blattdurchmesser bis 30cm und sehr große Blüten.

Günstig und preiswert hier zu bekommen www.teichpflanzenzentrale.de 

Servus,
rudi


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Hi,

die abgebideten Pflanzen sind RIesenseerosen (__ Victoria) und keineswegs winterhart.

Also Seerosen die sehr große Blätter entwickeln sind z.B. 'Gladstoniana' bzw. 'Pöstlingberg', 'Sunrise' und 'Colonel A. J. Welch'. Deren Blätter können zumindest um die 30 cm Durchmesser erreichen. Aber 50 cm scheint mir ein bisschen sehr groß.
Die Sorten werden aber alle riesigt und brauchen einen Wasserstand von über 1 m.

Musst du mal Werner fragen, er hat eine riesige 'Colonel A. J. Welch', wie groß deren Blätter sind.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

jeep, has gerade gefunden:



> Im Zentrum des Maurischen Gartens befindet sich der Seerosenteich. Er wird beheizt und bietet mit einer Wassertemperatur zwischen 25 und 30°C optimale Bedingungen für __ tropische Seerosen: Dominierend sind die größten Seerosen der Welt, __ Victoria amazonica und Victoria cruziana. Auf ihren riesigen Blättern können sie ein Gewicht von bis zu 70 kg tragen. Auch die indischen Lotosblumen stehen jetzt in voller Blüte.


Quelle: http://www.stuttgart-rundgang.de/Templates/Pano/HTML/1_u-Wilhelma-MaurischerGarten_Alt-F.html

ganz schön teuer so ne Beheitzung


----------



## Artur (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Danke für die Antworten.

Meine Sorten weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Kann die Zettel nicht mehr finden und da noch keine Blüten dran sind ist es schwer zu sagen.  Es waren aber vier verschiedene Sorten, ich glaube zwei mit weißer Blüte, eine Rosane und eine Rote.

Die größten Blätter sind ca 10cm im Durchmesser. Die Blätter sind zum Teil grün, die meisten sind jedoch rötlich. Sie sind ca. 70cm unter Wasser. 

Diese "Pöstlingsberg" müsste die "Nymphaea Gladstoniana" sein. Danke für den Tipp. Genau an sowas hatte ich gedacht. Gibt es da noch Verwandte mit anderen Blüten?

Dieser Shop www.teichpflanzenzentrale.de  scheint gut zu sein. Habe da noch Seekannen entdeckt. Sind die zu empfehlen?

Naja diese http://www.info-mauritius.com/forum...rs-a96/seerosen-pamplemousse-garden-m6242.jpg sind dann doch wohl zu groß.  Da kann man ja unsere Katze drauf schlafen.


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Hi,

ich würde Seerosen lieber beim Spezialisten kaufen, wenn ich eine bestimmte Sorte haben möchte. Z.B. hier 

Seerosengärtner:
http://www.nymphaion.de/
http://www.seerosenfarm.de/
http://www.seerosensorten.de/seerosen-shop/shopinfo.html


----------



## Artur (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*



> ich würde Seerosen lieber beim Spezialisten kaufen, wenn ich eine bestimmte Sorte haben möchte. Z.B. hier



wieso? Immerhin kostet die "Nymphaea Gladstoniana" bei den Spezialisten das Dreifache.


----------



## ONYX (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Oha... :shock


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Hallo Artur.

Also mir gibt es immer etwas zu denken, wenn in einem Shop für zwei verschiedene Artikel das gleiche Foto verwendet wird...
Sooo aufwändig ist es nun auch nicht, mal seine *drei* Seerosensorten für den Verkauf zu dokumentieren. 

@ONYX
Solche Riesenseerosen habe ich übrigens noch gestern bei Werner (Nymphaion) im Shop gesehen. 
Aber die werden im Freiland ja leider nichts gescheites.


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Hallo Artur,

aber bei den Spezialisten bekomme ich i.d.R. das, was ich bestellt habe und nicht irgendein Grünzeug, das so ähnlich aussieht.


----------



## niri (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Hallo Artur,

wenn du bei einem Seerosenshop kaufst, kannst du ziemlich sicher sein die Sorte zu bekommen, die du auch möchtest. Es gibt sehr viel durcheinander mit Seerosensorten-/ und Namen, unter den bekannten Seerosennamen werden häufig minderwertige, sehr schnell wachsende und schlecht blühende Hybride angeboten. Manchmal hat man Glück und erwischt die richtige Sorte, aber das passiert ziemlich selten. Nur bei Seerosenspezialisten kann man mit ziemlicher Sicherheit darauf vertrauen die echte Sorte zu bekommen.

Übrigens habe ich mit allen drei Seerosen-Shops, die Blumenelse oben angibt, gute Erfahrungen gemacht: gesunde, kräftige Pflanzen bekommen, auch von seltenen Sorten.

LG
Ina


----------



## Eugen (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Hi Artur,
da es dir scheinbar nur um "möglichst groß" und möglichst billig" geht,kannst du ruhig bei ahli kaufen. Was du von dem bekommst, wird ziemlich sicher nicht die gewünschte "Gladstonia" sein. Mir blutet zwar das herz über so viel ....., aber mir kanns ja egal sein.
Warum haben dort 2 versch. Seerosensorten wohl das gleiche Bild ?
Soviel zu: Der shop scheint ganz gut zu sein. 
Edit sagt mir noch,lies doch bitte mal die Beschreibung bei "Details" 
Und daß der __ Seekanne unter "Seerosen,gelb" listet, spricht ja wohl eine deutliche Sprache.
flüstern  an all die Ahli-Fans: nein,wir werden nie Freunde werden. )


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Ich hab meine Fabiola für 6 € im Baumarkt gekauft und bin bestens zu frieden.

Im letzten Jahr ist sie schon ordentlich gewachsen - hat nun bestimmt schon 15 Blätter und 5 Blüten die sehr schön aussehen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Hi,

wer keinen Wert auf Sortennamen legt und nur gutwüchsige Seerosen haben will kommt auch bei Billigangeboten auf seine Kosten. Meine "Marliaceae carnea", "Marliaceae Chromatella" und "__ Attraction" haben jeweils auch nur knapp 5€ gekostet. Vor 2-4 Wochen in den neuen Teich gepflanzt, haben mittlerweile auch alle um die 12 Blätter und die ersten Blüten sind auch schon fast oben. Die billigen Exemplare sind im Normalfall sehr wüchsig und auch blühwillig - zumindest die alten Marliac-Sorten (gibt es nicht umsonst schon seit über 100 Jahren). Sind demendsprechend aber auch nur für große Teich brauchbar

MfG Frank


----------



## Artur (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*



> Sooo aufwändig ist es nun auch nicht, mal seine drei Seerosensorten für den Verkauf zu dokumentieren.


ich bin kein Pflanzenfanatiker. Ich habe noch viele andere Pflanzen und dann noch Kois. Die Kois dokumentiere ich aber bei den Pflanzen habe ich keinen großen Wert gelegt. 

Wieso Ahli? Der Verkäufer heißt anders. Solche Bezeichnungen für Imigranten finde ich zum Kotzen!



> da es dir scheinbar nur um "möglichst groß" und möglichst billig" geht,


... du hast es erfasst... :shock. 

Im Bereich Teich, Koi und Pflanzen bin ich sehr vorsichtig. Viele Verkäufer verkaufen teure Plazebos oder Produkte mit "Koiaufschlag": irgendwelche "Wunderbakterien", Japankois, die keine sind, Superfilter... . Auf der anderen Seite darf man auch nicht an der falschen Seite sparen, da man dann doppelt bezahlt. Wenn ich das so abwäge werde ich mir die Seerose nicht bei den Spezialisten kaufen. Der Grund ist der zu hohe Preis; das ist eine Seerose mir nicht wert. Selbst im teuren Gartencenter kosten die nicht soviel und in einem Internetshop verlange ich schon konkurenzfähige Preise.


----------



## Eugen (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*



Artur schrieb:


> Wieso Ahli? Der Verkäufer heißt anders. Solche Bezeichnungen für Imigranten finde ich zum Kotzen!
> .



da mußt du nicht kotzen,das ist sein ebähh-name. :smoki


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Hallo Artur.

Natürlich kannst Du kaufen, was und wo Du möchtest.


Artur schrieb:


> ich bin kein Pflanzenfanatiker. Ich habe noch viele andere Pflanzen und dann noch Kois. Die Kois dokumentiere ich aber bei den Pflanzen habe ich keinen großen Wert gelegt.


Bist Du der Besitzer des Shops, dass Du Dich davon angesprochen fühlst? ER kann doch zumindest mal seine 3 (in Buchstaben DREI) Seerosensorten fotografisch für einen Verkauf dokumentieren (oder meinetwegen das vorhandene Bild spiegeln/ein anderes nehmen, damit es nicht so deutlich auffällt)... oder etwa nicht? 


> Wieso Ahli? Der Verkäufer heißt anders. Solche Bezeichnungen für Imigranten finde ich zum Kotzen!


Nix kotzen, er hatte sich vor einiger Zeit sogar unter diesem Namen hier im Forum angemeldet... 


> konkurenzfähige Preise.


Konkurrenzfähig für wen? 
Ich könnt jetzt hier einen längeren Text verfassen, der sich auf Geiz ist geil usw. bezieht, aber weil das eh nichts bringt:


----------



## willi1954 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde Seerosen lieber beim Spezialisten kaufen, wenn ich eine bestimmte Sorte haben möchte. Z.B. hier
> 
> ...



ich auch, 
hätte noch folgende anzubieten:

http://www.seerosenwelt.de/
http://www.seerosen-epple.de/shop/home.php?nr=
http://www.wassergarten-moeller.de/ueber_uns.html

LG Willi


----------



## Eugen (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*



Annett schrieb:


> Konkurrenzfähig für wen?



Er meint damit sicher nur "billig".
Drum kauft man auch  konkurrenzfähige Südostasien-Importe,will aber nicht für 7.- €/h arbeiten  (damit wäre man dann nämlich auch konkurrenzfähig  )

Btw. für mich ist eine Seerose,deren Vor- und Nachname ich kenne, allemal 20 -25 € Wert.
Ob ich allerdings soviel für nen bunten Karpfen ausgeben würde


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*



Artur schrieb:


> Im Bereich Teich, Koi und Pflanzen bin ich sehr vorsichtig.



Gerade dann würde ich mir nicht irgendwelchen China-Massenproduktion in den Teich holen... Weiß man, was da noch so alles dran klebt?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Hi Christine,

vor solchen Überraschungen kannst Du bei "deutschen" Produkten aber auch nicht sicher sein.
(siehe die Ehec-Verbreitung durch ach so gesunde deutsche Biokost)

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Na, Frank, so sicher ist das doch auch noch nicht 

Zumal gerade unsere Chinesischen Freunde mit der Natur nicht gerade zimperlich umgehen. War da nicht neulich was mit Babymilch?


----------



## tolldiving (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Hallo,

also irgendwie kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln, bei so manchen Antworten zu Arturs Anfrage.

Hat denn schon Jemand schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Produkten von Teichpflanzenzentrale gemacht?

@Blumenelse,

kommen die Pflanzen dort wirklich aus china?
Abgesehen davon, wenn Du Deine Pflanzen ohne ausreichende Quarantäne und vorherige Desinfektion in den Teich einsetzt, spielst Du auch bei Deinen favorisierten Shops russisches Roulette 

Think about,
Gruesse Rudi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Hi,

die Teichpflanzen die in den heimischen Baumärkten, A..., und sonstigen Supermärkten zu finden sind kommen zum größten Teil aus dem Nachbarland wo auch die ganzen Blumenzwiebeln her kommen (da wo die Windmühlen an den Grachten stehen).Die kaufen zwar auch die einen oder anderen asiatischen Pflanzen hinzu (Wasserhyazinten, __ Wassersalat, Schwimmfarne ect), doch das machen auch alle heimischen Produzenten die diese im Programm haben

MfG Frank


----------



## Artur (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

eigentlich sollte das kein Tread bezüglich Shops sein. Ich wollte nur wissen welche Seerosenarten relativ groß werden und für den deutschen Teich zu gebrauchen sind.  Bis jetzt ist die Sorte Pöstlingsberg genannt worden, diese hat eine weiße Blüte und ist relativ groß (Blätte ca 30cm). Hat jemand noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Hallo Frank,

das ist so nicht richtig. Was aus den Niederlanden zu uns kommt ist ganz überwiegend aus Asien importiert worden, nur sehr wenige kleine Betriebe vermehren dort noch selbst. Die Drehscheibe dafür ist Singapur, wo es Exporteure mit Gärtnereien in China und Thailand gibt. Gehandelt werden nicht nur tropische Pflanzen, sondern in erster Linie winterharte Seerosen und auch über Rhizomteilung vermehrbare Teichpflanzen. Seerosen aus China konnte man vor kurzem auf der internationalen Pflanzenmesse in Essen bestaunen. Da gibt es chinesische Seerosenrhizome in Beutel eingeschweist, mit einem Körbchen,  Instantsubstrat, Dünger und einer künstlichen Seerose um den Standort zu markieren zu einem Preis, der meiner Meinung nicht mal die Transportkosten decken kann. 

Man darf bei Pflanzen nicht nur den Preis einer Einzelpflanze anschauen. Es kostet enorm viel ein großes Sortiment an Pflanzen zu bewahren und zu vermehren. Auch diese Kosten stecken in den Preisen der deutschen Staudengärtnereien drin. Wenn die Kunden nur nach möglichst billigen Produkten schauen, können wir uns den Luxus der Vielfalt bald nicht mehr leisten. Auf die 'regulierenden Kräfte des Marktes' zu hoffen wird hier nichts bringen. Falls es diese Kräfte überhaupt gibt, dann versagen sie in dem Fall wo Produkte in einem Land ohne Arbeitsschutz- und Umweltschutzauflagen zu Hungerlöhnen erzeugt werden, und dann zu uns transportiert werden wo wir zu ganz anderen Bedingungen arbeiten müssen. Das Resultat ist dann natürlich, dass in Deutschland die Produktion dieser Waren eingestellt wird. Können wir das wirklich wollen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Hi Werner,

ja, da hast Du schon recht. Aber sich über die Kunden beschweren das die fast nur noch aufs Geld schauen und billiges wollen ist auch keine Lösunbg. Wer ist den Schuld das immer mehr der Deutschen kaum noch über die Runden zu kommen tut. Vor 15 Jahren konnte ich jedenfalls trotz Autofinanzierung nebenbei noch jeden Monat 250-300€ aufs Sparbuch legen, heute bleiben mir dank der Regierigen in Berlin nach Abzug Steuern, Miete, Versicherungen, Spritkosten, Medikamentenzuzahlungen ect geade mal 50€ pro Woche zum Leben, . Da überlegt sich natürlich jeder der von Vater Staat in einen Job gezwungen wurde der deutlichst unter Tarif bezahlt wird ob er sich eine Seerose für 30€ kauft oder eine für 5€ das Stück mitnimmt

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Hallo Frank,

das ist natürlich genau die andere Seite dieser absoluten Wirtschaftliberalisierung. Die Theorie war ja, dass sich die Märkte aneinander angleichen werden. Wenn wir die Grenzen für alle Waren und Dienstleistungen öffnen, dann wird es allen so gut gehen wie uns, das war der Gedanke. Klingt ja auch logisch. Wenn man zwischen einer Badewanne voll heißem Wasser und dem Ozean eine Verbindung schafft, dann wird natürlich der Ozean heiß ...


----------



## Annett (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Hallo Werner.

Deine Gedankengänge kann ich absolut nachvollziehen und sie treffen bei Weitem nicht nur auf die Gärtnereien zu, sondern auf sehr viele Bereiche unseres Lebens, die man gar nicht richtig im Blick hat, bis es jemand deutlich genug anspricht. 


Hast Du vielleicht (um beim Thema zu bleiben) trotzdem noch ein, zwei Seerosen-Sortennamen für Artur?
Oder gibt es da einfach nicht mehr?


----------



## Nymphaion (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*

Die größten Blätter haben folgende Sorten:

Colonel A.J. Welch
Colossea
Gladstoniana
Pöstlingberg
Karl Epple
Marliacea Albida
__ Marliacea Rosea
__ Meteor
Odorata Gigantea
Perry's Stellar Red
Richardsonii

Alle diese Sorten können einen Blattdurchmesser um die 30 cm erreichen. Wenn sie gut gedüngt sind und das Wasser warm ist, kann es auch mehr werden.

Noch größer werden die Blätter einiger __ Teichrosen:

Nuphar lutea 
Nuphar advena

Dafür sind ihre Blüten aber eher unscheinbar. 

Frage an alle: warum gibt diese Information weder Baumarkt, noch Gartencenter noch Ebay-Verramscher?


----------



## Artur (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Große Seerosen*



> Die größten Blätter haben folgende Sorten:
> 
> Colonel A.J. Welch
> Colossea
> ...



vielen Dank, das ist genau was ich wollte! Bei manchen hört man die Größe förmlich aus dem Namen heraus: Odorata "Gigantea", "Colossea", "Gladstoniana" 



> Frage an alle: warum gibt diese Information weder Baumarkt, noch Gartencenter noch Ebay-Verramscher?


Ich denke dass man die Leute damit überfordert. Es gibt sehr viele Sorten... . Als ich meinen Teich fertig gebaut habe, dachte ich nur, "so jetzt paar Seerosen kaufen, am besten eine rote, gelbe und eine weiße" . Dass es dannn schon so viele __ weiße Seerosen gibt wusste ich gar nicht und hätte mich vielleicht verwirrt.


----------

